# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Profil erweitern

## christinew

Hallo, ich weiß nicht wieso, ich würde gerne das Profil meines Mannes erweitern, geht aber nicht, ich komme nicht bis ans Ende um dort weiter zu schreiben, weitere Frage, : wer ist online,kann ich auch nicht mehr einsehen, ist das normal?.
Christine

----------


## Holger

Hallo,




> wer ist online,kann ich auch nicht mehr einsehen


Das íst bereits geklärt:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=893

Was genau bedeutet



> ich komme nicht bis ans Ende


?

Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Holger, ich will versuchen, es zu erklären.
Wenn ich den blauen Balken an der rechten Seite runterziehe, ist er mitten im Bericht unten und ich komme nicht mehr an das Ende meines Berichtes um dort weiter zu schreiben, ich kann doch nicht mitten im Beitrag weiter schreiben, ich komme nicht ganz nach unten, ich kann zwar mit Entertaste Absätze eingeben, bin aber trotzdem mitten im Beitrag, was kann ich machen?
Gruß Christine

----------


## christinew

Sorry, ich habs heraus gefunden, technisch bin ich zu blöd.
Christine

----------

